# Elk creek



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone know if elk creek Pa has steelhead yet. Fishe Rocky and grand today and thinking about elk tomorrow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

wannabflyguy said:


> Anyone know if elk creek Pa has steelhead yet. Fishe Rocky and grand today and thinking about elk tomorrow.


Might get better info posting in the Out of State or Steelhead forum.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

We were there last weekend - not to fish just driving around. There was a few getting them not alot.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I know there are not many at trout run yet.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just checked one of the PA Forums last night. Still very few staging at the mouths. I've got a 5 day trip there in a month, can't wait.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I looked at the camera at Uncle John's campground and the water is extremely low now. Probably are a few near the lake but not sure it's worth a long drive.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

How is Uncle John's? Thought about hanging out there for a few days


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

lunker23 said:


> How is Uncle John's? Thought about hanging out there for a few days


The first time I fished Elk we were on that run across from uncle johns, a bit down river from where rt 5 crosses it. I remember fishing was slow at first - we got there really early. There were a bunch of guys standing at the campground overlooking the river waiting for the bite to start up, The moment it did an army of dudes came down with 5 gallon buckets and stringers and mobbed the entire run. It was shoulder to shoulder. We did catch fish after fish on eggs and glo bug droppers. We tried to move up to the mouth, there wasn't a spot to slip in. Lot of fish if you hit it right, but lots of people. That kinda thing just bothers me anymore. But, if you time it right you'll be sick of catching them by end of the day...and sick of crowds.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

We had about the same experience last year, minus the catching at that spot. Too many guys flogging the fish there and they were extremely spooked from the dozens of people.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

One of my buddies fished elk a few years back in December in a blizzard and said he had it all to himself, hooked 50... I may go back under those conditions. The drive and the $ aren't worth it to me anymore really


----------

